# Gibt's einen Pixel-/Video-("Interlace")-Effekt?   -> mit Beispielbild!



## Margit_ (11. November 2010)

Liebe Leute,

ich mache gerade eine Fotomontage aus/in einem Bild/Still, das ich aus einem Digitalvideo herausgenommen habe. Diejenigen Teile, die ich neu im Bild ergänze (also aus ganz normalen Fotos rausnehme) sollen dafür einen möglichst ähnlichen Effekt wie die Bilder mit quasi-Interlace/Videopixel haben. (siehe Bild anbei)

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank, liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## DJTrancelight (12. November 2010)

Hi,

versuch mal folgende Möglichkeiten:

FILTER - VIDEOFILTER - DE-INTERLACE

oder

FILTER - VERGRÖBERUNGSFILTER - MOZAIKEFFEKT

oder als letzte Möglichkeit

Speichere das eingefügte Bild mehrfach mit schlechter JPG-Qualität bis es passt. Aber ich denke die beiden oberen Möglichkeiten bringen dich zum gewünschten Ergebnis.

LG


----------

